#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Московский центр Дзэн

## Vera S

Объединение дзэн-буддистов столицы для совместной организации практик создано 28 мая 2010 года. Наша религиозная группа «Московский центр Дзэн» практикует дзэн-буддизм в Москве официально, с ведома Правительства Москвы.

Посещающий Учитель нашего центра — роси Джордан Торн, танто центра Дзэн города Сан-Франциско,  получивший передачу Дхармы от Ричарда Бэйкера и Нормана Фишера, наследников Дхармы роси Судзуки.

www.sfzc.org

Практикующие Сото Дзэн ежемесячно получают наставления Мастера Торна напрямую из центра Дзэн города Сан-Франциско, через Скайп. Есть возможность сшить одеяние Будды и принять мирские или монашеские обеты японской школы Сото-Сю.

Практики японского Сото Дзэн проходят по средам с 19:00 до 21:00.

http://www.mskcd.ru/index.html

http://vkontakte.ru/club17910034

----------

Joy (13.10.2010), Дондог (20.05.2011), Чиффа (10.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Практикующие Сото Дзэн ежемесячно получают наставления Мастера Торна напрямую из центра Дзэн города Сан-Франциско, через Скайп. Есть возможность сшить одеяние Будды и принять мирские или монашеские обеты японской школы Сото-Сю.


В смысле? Принять монашеские обеты через скайп?  :EEK!:

----------


## Леонид Ш

Прогресс не стоит на месте. Осваивайте бханте  :Smilie:  В некоторых вариантах сото-дзэн, монахи соблюдают лишь панча-шила, и отличаются от мирян лишь одеждой и административной нагрузкой. Была вроде недавно тема про монахов в Японии. Но наряду с такими монахами-священниками, в сото существуют и полноценные бхикшу.

----------

Ersh (11.10.2010), Joy (13.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Прогресс не стоит на месте. Осваивайте бханте  В некоторых вариантах сото-дзэн, монахи соблюдают лишь панча-шила, и отличаются от мирян лишь одеждой и административной нагрузкой. Была вроде недавно тема про монахов в Японии. Но наряду с такими монахами-священниками, в сото существуют и полноценные бхикшу.


И, вроде бы, по итогам дискуссии было принято таких "монахов" монахами не именовать. Ибо они не монахи с обетам мирянина.
Одеждой и административной нагрузкой и наши ламы в Дацане отличаются. Но они, всё же, не рискуют называть себя "монахи"

----------

Bob (11.10.2010), Legba (17.10.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (11.10.2010), Raudex (11.10.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И, вроде бы, по итогам дискуссии было принято таких "монахов" монахами не именовать. Ибо они не монахи с обетам мирянина.
> Одеждой и административной нагрузкой и наши ламы в Дацане отличаются. Но они, всё же, не рискуют называть себя "монахи"


Ламы сото-дзэн, значит.

----------

Дондог (20.05.2011)

----------


## Ersh

> И, вроде бы, по итогам дискуссии было принято таких "монахов" монахами не именовать.


Я боюсь, не все присоединятся к нашей эээ... конвенции. Если у них так принято говорить, то мы им свои условия не навяжем.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Да вообще вполне можно. Поднять тему на лингвистическом подфоруме. Обсудить значения слово "монах" в буддийской традиции и в русском языке, и придти к каким-либо определённым выводам. Да и как можно называть монахом людей, у которых принято иметь секс к женщинами? Это уже насмешка какая-то над самим значением слова "монах".
Есть вполне нейтральное слово "священнослужитель" которое может быть применима и к ламам и к "монахам" сото.

----------

Joy (13.10.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (11.10.2010), Дондог (20.05.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Я боюсь, что решение, принятое на Лингвистическом подфоруме вряд ли будет обязательным для миллионов практикующих японский буддизм и дзен в частности. а оставлять такие общины за бортом форума - недопустимое сектантство.

----------


## Топпер

Зачем же оставлять за бортом? Можно просто попросить пользоваться неким "единым словарём русского языка", чтобы было понятно о чём речь.

----------

Joy (13.10.2010), Дондог (20.05.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Попросить можно - будут ли?

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> Я боюсь, что решение, принятое на Лингвистическом подфоруме вряд ли будет обязательным для миллионов практикующих японский буддизм и дзен в частности. а оставлять такие общины за бортом форума - недопустимое сектантство.


А разве для миллионов? В англоязычном интернете обычно разделяют zen monks (собственно монахов) и zen priests (женатое духовенство). К последним и обращаются не venerable, а reverend, как к пасторам (коими они и являются). Слышал, что в Японии тоже специфический термин есть. Так что это, похоже, не общедзенская, а характерная только для русского терминологическая проблема.

----------

Joy (13.10.2010), Vera S (14.10.2010), Аминадав (10.12.2011), Ануруддха (16.10.2010), Дондог (20.05.2011), Марина В (12.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2010)

----------


## Vera S

Спасибо, Андрей, за корректное разъяснение. Опередили)

----------


## Ersh

> А разве для миллионов? В англоязычном интернете обычно разделяют zen monks (собственно монахов) и zen priests (женатое духовенство). К последним и обращаются не venerable, а reverend, как к пасторам (коими они и являются). Слышал, что в Японии тоже специфический термин есть. Так что это, похоже, не общедзенская, а характерная только для русского терминологическая проблема.


Это не похоже. Такие посвящения дают именно что учителя с Запада и США и они носят именно такие ранги, и так сами себя называют. Я сам категорический противник этой терминологии, но признаю, что не имею никаких рычагов влияния ни на эти общины ни на дискурс, который там циркулирует)))

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> Это не похоже. Такие посвящения дают именно что учителя с Запада и США и они носят именно такие ранги, и так сами себя называют. Я сам категорический противник этой терминологии, но признаю, что не имею никаких рычагов влияния ни на эти общины ни на дискурс, который там циркулирует)))


Чаще все же называют корректно. На сайте San Francisco Zen Center нашел следующее:

"Jordan Thorn began practicing at the San Francisco Zen Center in 1973, was ordained as a priest by Richard Baker"
Там и в разделе lineage одни священники, монахов не нашел.

Таким образом, насколько я понимаю, Джордан Торн может и сам постригать в духовный сан (но не в монахи).

----------

Ersh (16.10.2010), Аминадав (10.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2010)

----------


## Vera S

Новости.
Кэйдо Илья, принявший в Москве обет Бодхисаттвы 23 мая 2010 года, в настоящее время проходит первый год практики Дзэн в горном монастыре Тассахара — первом буддистском монастыре, построенном за пределами Азии.

----------

Kit (12.01.2011)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

> Объединение дзэн-буддистов столицы для совместной организации практик создано 28 мая 2010 года. Наша религиозная группа «Московский центр Дзэн» практикует дзэн-буддизм в Москве официально, с ведома Правительства Москвы.4[/url]



Простите, я рада, что появилась еще одна группа Дзэн-буддистов.  Но мне не понятна ваша формулировка. Выглядит так, что все дзен-буддисты столицы входят в вашу группу. Поясните пожалуйста. Кто к вам входит????

Существует несколько официальных групп уже многие годы.

----------

Ersh (20.05.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (25.05.2011)

----------


## Vera S

Часть интервью с Джорданом Торном (чат Скайпа) на английском языке:

http://vkontakte.ru/topic-17910034_24476756

Вторая часть интервью:

http://vkontakte.ru/topic-17910034_24476778

Эта группа Вконтакте открытая, welcome!

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> монахи соблюдают лишь панча-шила, и отличаются от мирян лишь одеждой и административной нагрузкой. Была вроде недавно тема про монахов в Японии. Но наряду с такими монахами-священниками


что это за монахи такие??????????? я то 10 обетов худо бедно держу. Помнится мне Алокананда бханте как мне рассказал что в одной сутре Будда говорит что придет время когда из рясы останется один желтый шарфик . и эти люди с шарфиком будут считать себя монахами.

----------


## Nemesidis

> Да вообще вполне можно. Поднять тему на лингвистическом подфоруме. Обсудить значения слово "монах" в буддийской традиции и в русском языке, и придти к каким-либо определённым выводам. Да и как можно называть монахом людей, у которых принято иметь секс к женщинами? Это уже насмешка какая-то над самим значением слова "монах".
> Есть вполне нейтральное слово "священнослужитель" которое может быть применима и к ламам и к "монахам" сото.


Да, тут скорее подойдет, - Последователь, Ученик или Служитель, но не монах.

----------


## Eugeny

Может я чего не понимаю,это нормально,что у настоятеля этого центра вот такой фотоальбом вконтакте http://vk.com/album44580131_111911752
????

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Каков поп, таков и приход.

----------


## Оскольд

> Каков поп, таков и приход.


Каков поп такой и приплод(в деревне) )))

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (24.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Может я чего не понимаю,это нормально,что у настоятеля этого центра вот такой фотоальбом вконтакте http://vk.com/album44580131_111911752
> ????


Арви же не монах и не священнослужитель. Он - просто мирянин.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Арви же не монах и не священнослужитель. Он - просто мирянин.


А как мирянин может быть настоятелем?

----------


## Топпер

> А как мирянин может быть настоятелем?


если он хочет быть настоятелем, кто ж ему запретит считать себя настоятелем?

----------

Оскольд (24.04.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> если он хочет быть настоятелем, кто ж ему запретит считать себя настоятелем?


Безусловно никто не запретит, мне интересен момент легитимности данного феномена с точки зрения заявленной "настоятелем" традиции.

----------


## Ersh

> Может я чего не понимаю,это нормально,что у настоятеля этого центра вот такой фотоальбом вконтакте http://vk.com/album44580131_111911752
> ????


Этот "настоятель" на нашем Форуме уже несколько лет как забанен))) Отличается чрезвычайным рвением в создании новых общин, в которых стремится занять лидирующие позиции. Обычно все ограничивается созданием соответствующего сайта и через год-другой находится новый "духовный наставник" под которого собирается очередная община. Это, если не ошибаюсь, третья или четвертая у него.

----------

AndyZ (25.04.2012), Chong_Kwan (29.07.2012), Eugeny (24.04.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (24.04.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> Может я чего не понимаю,это нормально,что у настоятеля этого центра вот такой фотоальбом вконтакте http://vk.com/album44580131_111911752
> ????


Спросили у него самого ?

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Я спросил. Человек пока сохраняет "благородное" молчание и скорее всего будет сохранять его и далее.

----------

AndyZ (25.04.2012), Eugeny (24.04.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Спросили у него самого ?


Ну как бы мнение форума для меня более авторитетно

----------

Ersh (25.04.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> Ну как бы мнение форума для меня более авторитетно


.......................................................................................................

----------

Майя П (24.04.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (25.04.2012)

----------

